# ashley 5660 pellets not burning right



## littlewop51 (Feb 24, 2014)

i just installed a Ashley 5660 pellet stove, and with help from someone on here I got it hooked up to a thermostat, it runs good on it, but I have another problem, I got up this morning an the burn pot was full, so the pellets were running off, and backing up into the auger, I called us stove an they told me it was a air problem. the problem is, the air flow is all the way open. anyone have any ideas on what I can do, this is the second time it has done this. by the way yesterday was the first time I have ran it for a few days, cause It was too warm outside to use it, and I had just cleaned it too. do I need to close off the air a little to make it burn better.


----------



## hoverwheel (Feb 24, 2014)

Same issue here. It was too cold to fool with at the time so I put the "old" stove back in place.

Did they say too much air or too little?


----------



## littlewop51 (Feb 24, 2014)

hoverwheel said:


> Same issue here. It was too cold to fool with at the time so I put the "old" stove back in place.
> 
> Did they say too much air or too little?


she said it sounded like it needed more air, but I checked an it was all the way open, going to try to restrict some air and see what happens


----------



## littlewop51 (Feb 24, 2014)

littlewop51 said:


> she said it sounded like it needed more air, but I checked an it was all the way open, going to try to restrict some air and see what happens


well I restricted the air flow, just a little, I moved the air intake lever about a quarter inch, so far that seemed to help, but I will have to let it burn all day to make sure.


----------



## littlewop51 (Feb 25, 2014)

well I let it burn all day an it did the same thing, the burn pot gets full too quick, and the pellets just run off of it, I have  no idea why it does this, I hope someone on here knows what to do .the  air vent is open all the way.


----------



## Brewer (Feb 25, 2014)

If it was too much air, there wouldnt be pellets overflowing as typically they would burn faster then the feed rate.
Too little air they dont burn fast enough, creating the full burnpot.
I know you said you just cleaned the stove but, often times lack of air is related to build up of ash somewhere in the exhaust path that was missed in the "cleaning" process.
The overflow issue could also be caused by a weak combustion blower motor.
On the other hand, check to make sure your intake air path is not obstructed. 
Hope this helps, i'm sure others will be along with more advice.
Keep us posted.
Was the stove new or used?


----------



## littlewop51 (Feb 25, 2014)

Brewer said:


> If it was too much air, there wouldnt be pellets overflowing as typically they would burn faster then the feed rate.
> Too little air they dont burn fast enough, creating the full burnpot.
> I know you said you just cleaned the stove but, often times lack of air is related to build up of ash somewhere in the exhaust path that was missed in the "cleaning" process.
> The overflow issue could also be caused by a weak combustion blower motor.
> ...


its brand new, only had it two weeks, I just gave it a good cleaning again this morning ,and  checked everything you mentioned, so I will have to wait and see how it burns now. it usually takes a day or two, before it clogs up. thanks for the advice, I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Brewer (Feb 25, 2014)

Bummer......new stove that doesnt function properly.
Knowing that it is new helps, couple more things you might check.
Door gasket.
Make sure if using t-stat that you are in t-stat mode.
Maybe Try disconnecting tstat and running in manual mode.
And Hang in there, the problem and fix will surface.


----------



## littlewop51 (Feb 25, 2014)

Brewer said:


> Bummer......new stove that doesnt function properly.
> Knowing that it is new helps, couple more things you might check.
> Door gasket.
> Make sure if using t-stat that you are in t-stat mode.
> ...


yeah I just tightened up the latches on the door, and just today took it out of t-stat mode. it been running in manual mode all morning. I really appreciate you trying to help, cause I know nothing about these stoves, this is the first one I have ever owned. of course I'm not real happy about owning it right now, but I'm hoping you or someone can help get it burning right. we will see what today and tonight brings. thanks again


----------



## littlewop51 (Feb 25, 2014)

well, I think I got my stove problem figured out, when I put the stove in, and ran air return pipe through the wall, I put on a three or four foot piece on the outside, so it wouldn't suck in any of the exhaust fumes, this morning I took off the longer piece of pipe and just left the piece that went through the wall, so that only about eight inches sticks out beyond the exterior wall. i think somehow that longer piping wasn't letting enough air in. anyway its been burning better today, then it has since I put it in. going to let it burn all night, an see how It does, I'll check back here in the morning an let you know how it did.


----------



## RKS130 (Feb 25, 2014)

littlewop51 said:


> the burn pot gets full too quick, and the pellets just run off of it,



I had a similar issue with my Harman.  Ended up the FSUs I am burning this year are uniformly small, so each turn of the auger delivered more fuel than in the past when I was burning longer pellets.  The result was pellets being pushed out of the burn pot before fully burned.  After some trial and error I turned down the feed rate and that ended of problem.


----------



## littlewop51 (Feb 26, 2014)

well, my stove did a lot better, but the burn pot is still getting full during  the night. at least it wasn't running over like it did before, just wondering if this is the way that this stove operates, maybe it just needs shut down eve day or so and cleaned. cause I sure can't think of anything else that could be the cause of this, so I give up. unless someone on here has another idea, i'll just clean it everyday.


----------



## hoverwheel (Feb 26, 2014)

For what it's worth I had largely the same experience, got to a point where it would overflow and back up the chute in as little as 6 - 8 hours so I was cleaning it several times a day.

I gave up for the winter and reinstalled the old stove (an older manual EF2). It isn't as pretty but it eats any pellets I can find and can go the week without a deep cleaning.


----------



## littlewop51 (Feb 26, 2014)

hoverwheel said:


> For what it's worth I had largely the same experience, got to a point where it would overflow and back up the chute in as little as 6 - 8 hours so I was cleaning it several times a day.
> 
> I gave up for the winter and reinstalled the old stove (an older manual EF2). It isn't as pretty but it eats any pellets I can find and can go the week without a deep cleaning.


yeah that's exactly what mine does, it runs good all day but in the morning when I get up, its either running over or close to it. I do think I will try a different kind of pellet next time I buy, but for now all I can do is clean it everyday. I wouldn't think you would have to clean that often, but maybe that's the way its built, my friend has a Harmon, an his burns constantly, he only cleans it once a month. I'm hoping someone will have a idea that might help me, but for now I give up, I've done all I know to do. seems odd that it only does it at night.


----------



## Owen1508 (Feb 26, 2014)

You should give US stove parts dept a call.  They made a butterfly damper fix kit part#892076 that should help you get better air flow on the 5660.  the number is 800-750-2723


----------



## littlewop51 (Feb 26, 2014)

Owen1508 said:


> You should give US stove parts dept a call.  They made a butterfly damper fix kit part#892076 that should help you get better air flow on the 5660.  the number is 800-750-2723


ok thanks


----------



## hoverwheel (May 28, 2014)

hoverwheel said:


> For what it's worth I had largely the same experience, got to a point where it would overflow and back up the chute in as little as 6 - 8 hours so I was cleaning it several times a day.
> 
> I gave up for the winter and reinstalled the old stove (an older manual EF2). It isn't as pretty but it eats any pellets I can find and can go the week without a deep cleaning.



With decent weather finally here I dragged the 5560 outside and spent a couple of hours removing panels, access ports and everything I could open, then used a leaf blower to scrub it until it stopped billowing clouds of black ash. Which took an unreal amount of time...

Back in place it is running like new. Just in time for summer!


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm  having a problem with my brand new 5660 burning out. Installed it ran fine for a few days now it keeps burning out. And when it is running has a crappy flame and puts out not much heat at all. Only thing i did from when it was running fine tell it started acting up is vacuum out the ash. help!


----------



## littlewop51 (Oct 31, 2014)

Robert_Nestle@hotmail said:


> I'm  having a problem with my brand new 5660 burning out. Installed it ran fine for a few days now it keeps burning out. And when it is running has a crappy flame and puts out not much heat at all. Only thing i did from when it was running fine tell it started acting up is vacuum out the ash. help!


sounds like you could have a air problem, check your air return, make sure its not clogged up. make sure your fan is even running. i would say its in the air someplace, do you have a two inch air return pipe. I had a similar problem  I had the wrong size air return pipe on it, I reduced it down, so it wasn't getting enough air. I had to put a two inch on it an it worked fine. some pellets just burn crappy, try using a different brand of pellets


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

I have this kit for my air return and dont see how anything could be blocking it cuz has a screen on the end. and both blowers are running. Like i said was running fine for a few days after installation but then started acting up.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

And the pellets are good hard wood pellets that all my friend's with pellet stoves told me are the best ones around. And  only  thing they will burn because they. burn so good. Starting to think something is going on with my in coming air blower. Because dont feel like fire is gettting good air flow.


----------



## Owen1508 (Oct 31, 2014)

How do you have it vented?


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Owen1508 (Oct 31, 2014)

Inside you have a 3 foot rise in the pipe?


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

no maybe 12"


----------



## Owen1508 (Oct 31, 2014)

The first two things that I have found on this unit is one the damper valve (on the OAK inside the unit) may not be fully open.  Also this unit does sometimes prefer (operates better with at least 3 feet vert. venting, so adding maybe another 2 foot on the outside may do the trick.
littlewop  sounds right on it's a air flow issue


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

was burning fine at first. Then it  got worse and worse thats what makes me think its something with stove not how i have it hooked up. And i have played with intake butterfly and does not change a thing.


----------



## Owen1508 (Oct 31, 2014)

I can see how you may think that, I've seen it be not enough vertical pipe.  The unit is not able to clear the exhaust fast enough to replenish the combustion air


----------



## pell it (Oct 31, 2014)

Robert_Nestle@hotmail said:


> I'm  having a problem with my brand new 5660 burning out. Installed it ran fine for a few days now it keeps burning out. And when it is running has a crappy flame and puts out not much heat at all. Only thing i did from when it was running fine tell it started acting up is vacuum out the ash. help!


 When you say " burning out" is it too many pellets smothering the fire or not enough pellets to sustain the fire? What heat setting(s) is it happening on? The auger timing on these stoves in the lower heat settings is not ideal by any means.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks like the right amount  of pellets because  they will keep burning once stove shuts down.  For sure not to many because burn pot just has a little in bottom not like its overflowing.  It does it on all heat settings.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

when i get home i will try to get a video of what its doing and post it.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-stove-acting-up-help.133721/#post-1795778


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

i started a post of my own sorry for jacking yours


----------



## littlewop51 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think I would shut it down an do a very good cleaning again, make sure you take those small 2'' plates off on both sides an clean them out too, it sure sounds like not enough air to me, but I'm no expert, I had to get help on here with mine too, hang in there cause most of these guys on here are very knowledgeable on these stoves, I'm sure someone will figure it out for you. I would check everything on it, exhaust, an your air return. i'll tell you what I was told make sure everything is sealed tight, and you have no air leaks on the stove itself. good luck, I hope you get it running right.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

think it will need that good of a cleaning after running one bag threw it?


----------

